# IWC Deployment Clasp



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

I am looking to purchase the IWC Pilot Chrono 3717 on a strap. I know the watch has a tang buckle but will probably get the IWC deployment as I don't really care for tang buckles. My question is I have heard that the deployment clasp is not too comfortable and that it digs into your wrist. I have also heard of the price which is kinda outrageous just for a deployment. I don't want to have to order one then get stuck with something that isn't comfortable. Anyone have any issues with there clasp? Is there any place that sells them cheaper or if there are any good aftermarket ones. :think:


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

It is only uncomfortable if you have a small wrist since it is a single fold. I made this post about single-fold deployants not being too friendly to the smaller wrists. https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=253109&highlight=small+wrist

Some came up with a solution but to some, it will never be.

As for the price, I have been quoted upwards of $400+ for the deployment alone so take that into consideration.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

NightScar said:


> It is only uncomfortable if you have a small wrist since it is a single fold. I made this post about single-fold deployants not being too friendly to the smaller wrists. https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=253109&highlight=small+wrist
> 
> Some came up with a solution but to some, it will never be.
> 
> As for the price, I have been quoted upwards of $400+ for the deployment alone so take that into consideration.


If I buy an IWC (or any other watch on leather straps) I'd really want to go with the deployment clasp, too. The AD told me that the one from IWC would cost around $250 or so. I thought that was quite steep for just a clasp. But you're saying the aftermarket ones are nearly twice that?


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

BenL said:


> If I buy an IWC (or any other watch on leather straps) I'd really want to go with the deployment clasp, too. The AD told me that the one from IWC would cost around $250 or so. I thought that was quite steep for just a clasp. But you're saying the aftermarket ones are nearly twice that?


Not aftermarket, but an IWC original single fold deployant. I have been qouted both from my AD and a forum sponsor here that could get it and both has qouted me $400+ for just the deployant.


----------



## rachelbe (May 3, 2009)

Cybotron said:


> I am looking to purchase the IWC Pilot Chrono 3717 on a strap. I know the watch has a tang buckle but will probably get the IWC deployment as I don't really care for tang buckles. My question is I have heard that the deployment clasp is not too comfortable and that it digs into your wrist. I have also heard of the price which is kinda outrageous just for a deployment. I don't want to have to order one then get stuck with something that isn't comfortable. Anyone have any issues with there clasp? Is there any place that sells them cheaper or if there are any good aftermarket ones. :think:


Dear Sir,

I purchased an IWC development clasp last week and I feel the benefits are it saves the leather strap from becoming warn more quickly, it releases the watch strap a lot faster and it sets off the watch a lot better. I must say that I have no problem with the developing clasp on my wrist and the quality of the clasp is outstanding. As you are aware, they are expensive my one was £260 retail price but I got it for £200 as I had recently purchaed my IWC watch. That is my advice and it also feels that the watch is more secure on your wrist that the tang buckle.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pssst: It's called a deployant clasp.


----------



## shotblock (Jun 15, 2009)

Cybotron said:


> I am looking to purchase the IWC Pilot Chrono 3717 on a strap. I know the watch has a tang buckle but will probably get the IWC deployment as I don't really care for tang buckles. My question is I have heard that the deployment clasp is not too comfortable and that it digs into your wrist. I have also heard of the price which is kinda outrageous just for a deployment. I don't want to have to order one then get stuck with something that isn't comfortable. Anyone have any issues with there clasp? Is there any place that sells them cheaper or if there are any good aftermarket ones. :think:


I have the IWC Portuguese. I purchased the Deployant buckle because they look fantastic and it's easier to put on and off.

I recently changed back to the original buckle. You are correct - the deployant clasp is not that comfortable - it misshapes the watch band while on your wrist - since it's not a dual deployant but a single.

The biggest reason I switched back is my computer. The clasp is large, digs into your wrist when your wrist is rested (on your keyboard).

If you don't type much and don't spend much time near a keyboard - get the Deployant - it looks awesome. If you type often - skip it - you'll regret it or you'll take your watch on and off all day.


----------



## hankr37 (Feb 16, 2006)

i don't own an iwc deployant, so i don't know if their comfortable or not. i was at the iwc boutique in beverlly hills recently. i asked if they had a deployant for my big inge in stock. they had one and i was so excited, that i said i would take it. so, i go to the register thinking it was somewhere around $200 to $250. i would have probably excepted $300 to. so, the guy says "that'll be $450." i just told the guy to have a good day lol.
as much as i love iwc, i've learned a valuable lesson over the years. when it comes to iwc, make sure you get any accessory with any watch, with the actual watch purchase. iwc accessories by them self are just over the top. out of all the high end brands i own, iwc definitely charges the most for accessories.




Cybotron said:


> I am looking to purchase the IWC Pilot Chrono 3717 on a strap. I know the watch has a tang buckle but will probably get the IWC deployment as I don't really care for tang buckles. My question is I have heard that the deployment clasp is not too comfortable and that it digs into your wrist. I have also heard of the price which is kinda outrageous just for a deployment. I don't want to have to order one then get stuck with something that isn't comfortable. Anyone have any issues with there clasp? Is there any place that sells them cheaper or if there are any good aftermarket ones. :think:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

shotblock said:


> I have the IWC Portuguese. I purchased the Deployant buckle because they look fantastic and it's easier to put on and off.
> 
> I recently changed back to the original buckle. You are correct - the deployant clasp is not that comfortable - it misshapes the watch band while on your wrist - since it's not a dual deployant but a single.
> 
> ...


How much is the IWC deployment clasp, if I may ask?

(by the way, welcome to the forum!)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

hankr37 said:


> i don't own an iwc deployant, so i don't know if their comfortable or not. i was at the iwc boutique in beverlly hills recently. i asked if they had a deployant for my big inge in stock. they had one and i was so excited, that i said i would take it. so, i go to the register thinking it was somewhere around $200 to $250. i would have probably excepted $300 to. so, the guy says "that'll be $450." i just told the guy to have a good day lol.
> as much as i love iwc, i've learned a valuable lesson over the years. when it comes to iwc, make sure you get any accessory with any watch, with the actual watch purchase. iwc accessories by them self are just over the top. out of all the high end brands i own, iwc definitely charges the most for accessories.


I think that goes for any of the "luxury" brands these days.


----------



## spluurfg (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just noticed this thread... I got my IWC Spitfire Chrono and got a deployment from another forum member who had too many of them. I have a small wrist (6.25-6.5") and with the included strap, the buckle was completely uncomfortable due to the buckle end of the strap being too long. I got pointed to Kurt at TWB by the member who sold me the deployment, who makes a really good IWC style strap and can make them to custom lengths. The standard short end of an IWC strap is about 75mm (with a 'short' IWC strap being about 70mm), in this case I had a custom length of 55mm:










Makes it uber comfortable now =)

You can see how it's more centered at the bottom of the wrist here:










Pretty cheap too... I think it was like, $30 extra for a custom measured strap on top of a base of $100 or so...


----------



## shotblock (Jun 15, 2009)

$375 USD - and thanx......


----------



## Ivan Melbourne (Apr 29, 2006)

Juast read this thread - yes the IWC Deployant is expensive. I know to my cost - twice. 
Like buses they are seldom available, other than from an AD, and then two or three come along all at once.

I have a spare as new one if anybody is interested - [email protected]

Thanks

Ivan Melbourne
iwcforme
UK


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Ivan, or anyone else,

I am seeking a deployment clasp for an IWC Portuguese Chronograph in rose gold (the model with the black face). Would the spare you have suit?

Henri
Australia


----------



## Atul (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi there, will you please let me know from where you bought your Deployant clasp. I am looking for one for my IWC Da Vinci Perpetual Calendar and local dealer is quoting quite high price compare to what all of you talking. Thanks for your help with this.


----------



## TeutonicCarFan (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow a perp calendar doesn't come with one? That is surprising. I just talked with an AD, list is $440.


----------



## tdk (Oct 21, 2008)

If you think that IWC is expensive, I think an A. Lange platinum clasp is $6000!!!!


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

tdk said:


> If you think that IWC is expensive, I think an A. Lange platinum clasp is $6000!!!!


A. Lange & Sohne and IWC use the same folding clasps, but with a different logo  A platinum clasp for IWC is EUR 5.500,- (+/- USD 7.800,-)


----------

